# Alaska Bush



## beagle69 (Mar 2, 2012)

We live 25 miles from Iliamna in Intricate Bay, wehave the Copper River to ourselves about 8 months a year. We hunt (guide),fish,trap etc and have raised 2 sons and have a bristol Bay gillnetter in Naknek for spare change!


----------



## abureels4me (Mar 2, 2012)

Great pics, wish I were there.


----------



## jammin_with_j (Mar 23, 2012)

very nice pics, it must be very relaxing to be up there


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 23, 2012)

Great picts., thanks for posting.

As i lived in Alaska for 25 years, i've hunted in your area quite a bit, out of King Salmon for brown bear and caribou. I mostly sheep hunted in the Brooks, but some in the Wrangle mountains too. You have some big moose over there, but i could get good moose on the Kenai, and that's mostly where i hunted them.

Thanks for posting,

SR


----------



## benp (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic Pictures!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought I was still asleep dreaming when I went through your pics.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 24, 2012)

You're very blessed to have such an exciting experience in life. Those are great pics too.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing Pictures! Sounds like a GTG at your house and we can all bring firearms to help ya out on the hunting too!!


----------



## SFC B (Mar 28, 2012)

BTMM, Is that 70 tons of Steel and Sex Appeal I spy? Wow there are some flashback memories there!!


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing those.

I'm always curious as to other lifestyles and yours looks pretty darn cool, although a lot of hard work too I'll bet. :biggrin:

Thanks again.


Take care.


----------



## beagle69 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll add a few more,thanks for nice comments,, it can be labor intensive at times but we like to keep busy anyway!
























Our last sauna building!!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 29, 2012)

Sauna Bath anyone?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like a most excellent life. Great, awesome pics. 

Would love to hear the stories of any of the hunts, fish, or crash shown in the pics. Did the bear chased dog make it?

Love the smokehouse pic. How long to get a batch of salmon cured?


----------



## beagle69 (Mar 29, 2012)

The plane is a Dehavilland Caribou that was taxiing on ice to thin to be on in the 1st place. We airbagged it winched it to the beach and after the ice left it was towed (floating) to an airstrip and they had it running in 2 days and flew it to Anchorage!

The dog made it but the bear ran into gunfire.

Salmon takes about a week of cold smokeing.

Our moose #s are down now so my bride and I each take a brown bear whenever our licenses allow it.

We give the wolves a run for their $ too.

The nite bear pic is a trailcam on the path to the smokehouse, he's a rug now.

Lots of eagles here,4 nests within a couple of miles from here.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

